# Стоимость баяна



## nikita0604 (24 Апр 2015)

Товарищи музыканты, подскажите, за сколько можно продать данный баян? 
7 подбородников,инструмент настроен (в марте 2015 года подстраивал Чернов), сделана безлюфтовая механика левой руки и профилактика правой механики мастером Васильевым в марте 2015 года.
компрессия отличная.


----------

